# Removal of Adnexal mass



## neha.bhatnagar (May 26, 2009)

Hi Friends, 

Please help me with this

An Ob/Gyn performed Laparoscopic Removal of Adnexal mass & Laparoscopic Lysis of adhesions. ( It was not removal of adnexal structures )

which CPT should we use for Laparoscopic removal of Adnexal mass.

Thanks.
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## tlwilliams40 (May 26, 2009)

I would probably use 58662.


----------

